# Medieval Costume Advice & Help Needed



## lorzabatty

Too much?








Gold?


----------



## kittyvibe

I like the 1st pic, the one with laces on the front


----------



## spiney99

They all look great! Doubt you could go wrong with any of them! Maybe you could get some other ideas here
http://www.victorianchoice.com/shop/pc/home.asp
I found it looking for a men's brocade tailcoat..


----------



## lorzabatty

Armor chest plate yay or nah?


----------



## screamqueen2012

your costume is constructed like the picture to the far right...the front vent is set in the skirt...the other dresses are meant to be a open over dress with sleeves over a chemise that laces up. that would be the period construction. if you want to gig up yours, replace that front panel with a contrasting color and find some braids that you can trim you bodice with and do the upper arm bands with......you could also use a tasseled braid, go to a upholstery fabric store and look at their gimps and braids.....sooo much you can do here, ren period or ren fair costumes are just awesome....its about your layers. good luck post pics!!


----------



## IshWitch

You should post pics of how your dress turned out. I'd love to see it!


----------



## lilibat

Those are more fantasy medieval than authentic medieval styles.


----------

